

UICollectionView custom layout tutorial - BenjaminCoe
http://skeuo.com/uicollectionview-custom-layout-tutorial

======
bryanjclark
This tutorial is _really_ great. It not only covers UICollectionView, but also
walks you through some wonderful design and interface polish. Definitely worth
the time.

